# Erotic Literature Writing Party (Sacto)



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Feb 7, 2008)

I know it sounds silly.

If anyone is in Sacramento, there will be a Erotic Short Story writing party on Saturday, Feb. 16th. PM if you would like to know more.


----------

